# KPMG or PwC?



## The_Hustler (28 Nov 2006)

I know that many would be very happy to have to make this decision, and I am, but I am having a difficult time deciding which of these two companies to go with.
I have been offered a masters position in tax with both firms. I hope to get both the ACA and AITI qualification.
Both companies are offering the same salary etc. the only difference is the book allowance which is extremely minor.

At the moment I am leaning towards KPMG. But one advantage Pwc has is that it will have its new building at Spencer Dock.

Can anybody give me some advice on this decision? All the Big 4 seem so similar it's hard to distinguish between them. Anybody have some experiences they can share with me?

After the masters I'll be exempt from everything but the FAEs and Part 2 and 3 of the AITI exams, and you can't do the FAEs until Year 2 of the contract, but one thing I find fairly major is that I've been told Pwc make you wait till after the FAEs to do any of the tax exams whereas KPMG let you get Part 2 out of the way in Year 1. Can anyone clarify this?


----------



## CCOVICH (29 Nov 2006)

Little or no difference I'd say (I worked in PwC).  I'm not sure about the tax exams and what individual firm policy is wrt to sitting the FAEs first etc.   

I don't know if I would let Spencer Dock sway your decision-I hear it is going to be very cramped.


----------



## bazermc (29 Nov 2006)

KPMG would be your option if you want to work in Tax. The way things are in the big 4, as you maybe aware, you cannot audit and provide tax services to a plc under SEC rules. So as result, PWC have the bulk of the audit work and KPMG have the tax. Them being number 1 & 2.

I just finished my AITI, in ernst and young, and I noticed at the graduation on friday last night there was a hell of a lot of people from KPMG more than any of the other big 4 firms, esp PWC.

Best of luck- you are in a very fortunate position - dont let it go to your head though, they are not the easiest practices to work in.

Secondly I would attempt your AITI part 2 before your FAE's why not sure. All the trainees in E&Y who did a masters did it that way part then FAE then part 3. I am surprised at PWC insisting otherwise

Oh yeah another point is have you any friends in either firm? - these places are so big that any friendship does help


----------



## Winnie (29 Nov 2006)

Have to agree, very little difference in terms of experience in any of the big four & in particular between PwC & KPMG.
What is more important is what department will you go into once you are in the firm - this will decide what experience you get.
Personally the only way I could make a decision was based on gut feeling based on the interviews & people I met who worked there because in reality this was the only difference between the 2.


----------



## The_Hustler (29 Nov 2006)

Thanks very much! The interviewer gave me the impression you have to wait till after the FAEs but somebody else told me that's not true. I'll ring them and find out. I think if you work in tax, KPMG want you to get both qualifications and PwC give a choice, so maybe that would make KPMG more accommodating in that regard as that is what I want to do.

bazermc, very interesting, you have helped to clarify my decision a bit.
As well as that, I don't know anyone working in a Big 4, but KPMG seemed to offer places to many in my course.

I really appreciated the help everyone, thanks!


----------



## sineadw (1 Dec 2006)

Re KPMG or PwC, I have a number of friends who work in both Audit and Tax at PwC.  They joined Tax following the Masters and from speaking to them, you can definitely sit Part 2 in your first year, FAE in your second year, and Part 3 in your third year - they are doing this and PwC fully supports it.  I chose not do the milkround myself!

Also, I work near the new Spencer Dock building.  It looks pretty cool to me!


----------



## The_Hustler (4 Dec 2006)

Thanks for clearing that up. It is a tough decision seeing as the companies are so similar, but I think I will go with KPMG.


----------



## SidTheDweeb (4 Dec 2006)

You wont regret it


----------

